# Which exterior SW paint to use?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

If you are doing the same color, then in the SW line-up I strongly suggest Duration
For most maintenance paint jobs (not color changes), it is a simple one-coat procedure
With it's high build properties it will make even a so/so prep job look much better
As for the one coat, IMO that m o r e than makes up for it's higher cost
It makes a 5 day paint job a 2 and 1/2 day paint job, A two day job a one day job, etc...

Less time, looks better, well worth it


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree with slickshift about the Duration. We used it last year on the trim on our brick ranch and we will never use anything else, ever. Very easy to apply and looks great.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Superpaint is the better paint, hands down. It's 25 yr. mfg. warranty is the first clue. 

There's always a monthly sale at SW and I'm sure superpaint will come up somtime. Supepaint is a high volume seller, so it should be very hard to find a store that will knock a few buck off the retail price.

Duration would be the number one choice here. It's chemistry is in another class than SP or A-100. One generous coat of duration is equal to two coats of superpaint in durability and longevity.


----------

